# Single tree and traces how to attach?



## Heather (Feb 15, 2020)

So I bought this easy entry mini cart. However I am very unsure how to attach the traces to the singletree. There is a piece of string forming a loop above the tree and it goes through two holes and knotted underneath. I’ve attached pictures. 

I feel like something is missing like the trace clips. It’s also two wide to fit through the slots on the side of the tree. 

Unfortunately nobody I know drives, I’m fairly new myself. I’ve scoured the internet with no success. 

Your help would be appreciated!! Thank you!


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 15, 2020)

Um... The wood is too thick for slot end traces even though that's what they look like. Where did you get the cart? You may need to replace that single tree unless there is something I'm grossly overlooking... I can't see a safe or effective way to attach any kind of trace to that tree.


----------



## diamond c (Feb 15, 2020)

I agree that the single tree looks way to thick. Mabe you can contact the manufacture and get some info on what kind of connection to the traces it’s designed for


----------



## candycar (Feb 19, 2020)

I could never figure out that setup either. If you can afford another $20, get a new singletree. I like the ones from Iowa Valley Carriage, now www.ivccarriage.com. They have the ones with hook ends and come in many different sizes.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 19, 2020)

Yes, those ends look way too thick. One of my carts had a "slot end" or "sword end" singletree and the ends were much more tapered so that the traces just slipped over the ends. Then the cord ran over the trace, down through the other hole and then wrapped around the singletree once, then tied off. Hope that makes sense, it's hard to explain without a visual, like trying to explain doing up a western cinch!


----------



## Heather (Feb 20, 2020)

That’s the thing I’m having such a hard time just trying to figure out how it could possibly attach! The ends are way to thick for sliding over. There’s no hook attachment. Just two holes and a piece of string going through both and knotted underneath.


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 20, 2020)

I second getting a new singletree from Iowa Valley Carriage. That singletree was produced by someone who had no idea what a singletree actually is. Luckily it's an easy fix


----------

